# OMFG NAKED TSUNADE!!!



## LieToMe (Jun 15, 2006)

Yep well here you go...if I get some positive feed back, I might go and do another character. C & C

​


----------



## starsun (Jun 15, 2006)

Instead of fapping, I cant stop laughin~


----------



## Seany (Jun 15, 2006)

Aww i was expecting Tsunade


----------



## starsun (Jun 15, 2006)

The kid even gave me a neg rep for my comment... hahahaha

it looks good, ok? stop crying now


----------



## cursemagician (Jun 15, 2006)

What have you done to tsunade?!!!!!??!?!??!


----------



## LieToMe (Jun 15, 2006)

I knew it wasn't perfect or anything but...yesh...you guys are tough critics... >.>


----------



## Gambitz (Jun 15, 2006)

cant see pic


----------



## starsun (Jun 15, 2006)

Sorry but come on... look at it :/...... I think the only thing you need to fix is her face, after that I will look much better and worthy of a +rep


----------



## LieToMe (Jun 15, 2006)

Yeah, I know that the was is fucked up but and big specifics or tips?


----------



## starsun (Jun 15, 2006)

Well... the only thing that needs to get fixed is first of all... her breats, man they gotta be HUGE

and secondly, her face... two things that needs to be corrected... 1: her face is kinda long and in the anime I think her face is round-like... 2: make the face look alittle more like tsunade, take her eyes, lips, nose etcetc from other pictures you can find and try to make a match


----------



## Dao (Jun 15, 2006)

Tsunade need real boobies, and her ass need to be more define XD and if her eyes aren't base on humanlistic I'll give you a +rep XD but you tried anyway didn't you?

~Usuratonkachi


----------



## Gambitz (Jun 15, 2006)

ew that looks like a man lol...thats not tsuande


----------



## Kaminari (Jun 15, 2006)

You wasted 10 seconds of my life, I want them back!


----------



## Toffeeman (Jun 15, 2006)

You guys are harsh. It's clear he spent a considerable amount of time on it, so cut him some slack.


Having said that... it looks kinda weird. :S


----------



## GangstaKakashi (Jun 15, 2006)

AHAHAHAHAHA! that's some funny stuff. I agree wit u, he did spend time on it and deserves credit. It does look odd though. Nice drawing, just whoa!


----------



## Mizoguchi (Jun 15, 2006)

Better luck next time.....I like hentai pics and missing clothes better....


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 15, 2006)

xDDDDD Paint or photoshop?

Nice shading...but ummmm....line art needs improvement...and she kinda looks fat.


----------



## Hoshi (Jun 15, 2006)

Sunuvmann said:
			
		

> xDDDDD Paint or photoshop?
> 
> Nice shading...but ummmm....line art needs improvement...and she kinda looks fat.




And she has no belly button.  

...

OMG!  It's a Tsunade clone gone horribly wrong!


----------



## batanga (Jun 15, 2006)

I approve of this thread 




It woulda been better without shading.


----------



## yodaime_the_fourth (Jun 15, 2006)

lmao, a good effort. but thats doesnt even look like tsunade, i think its a character from another manga.


----------



## Fysh (Jun 15, 2006)

Yeah, I think the shading's a bit off...the areas where it's light and where it's dark seem like they should be reversed.  The skin on her belly surrounding her arm, for example, should be darker rather than lighter because it casts a shadow.  (also there should be shadow under her breasts ) You should study some pictures with good shading, or even your own face, to see where to put shadows and how strongly (that's how I figure it out.)

Also, she doesn't really seem anatomically correct (and I don't mean big breasts or anything like that...)  I don't understand why people have a hard time drawing girls.  They're curvy and easy and fun to draw!  But yeah, she looks rather mannish.  Her boobs should be a little lower, and where's her neck?  She looks a little like she's shrugging (and in a position where most people would form a double chin....but I suppose not a hot manga character.)

Also, with the naruto characters' eyes, they all have a certain style that's kind of a modified, rounded trapezoid.  Very modified.  And the eyebrows are more arch-y.  I think that's what's wrong with the face. You actually did the nose very well, though.

What did you use to make this, paint?  If so, it's pretty decent for that 

Sorry for the long post, but I had to figure out what was wrong with this picture.  Hope I helped as far as future endeavors go.


----------



## uncanny_sama (Jun 15, 2006)

your drawing fails


----------



## az0r (Jun 16, 2006)

looks good but shes is covering her leg not her umhh "bit"


----------



## dragonfire (Jun 16, 2006)

^ don't you mean her vagina?  

anyway, erm.....interesting concept  I especially like how you put that huge heartshape in the pic hahah, and why must she be covering stuff


----------



## az0r (Jun 16, 2006)

yer i ment vagina lol
shes not even covering yet there just skin XD


----------



## gaaraluv4me (Jun 16, 2006)

ok i like ur effort but it looks like something a dog crapped out after eating laxetives ill give u a + rep cause  u tride which is good u just need a lil more practice though  im not trying to be mean i speak it like it is


----------



## Danse (Jun 16, 2006)

lol thats cool :lol


----------



## Denisu (Jun 16, 2006)

Learn to take critic for the love of god, it looks bad, practise more.


----------



## EXhack (Jun 16, 2006)

It y made my friend and I scream in writhing agony. Maybe MS Paint isn't your element...


----------



## Sasuke_Asakura (Jun 16, 2006)

*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

WTF wazz that!


----------



## EXhack (Jun 16, 2006)

Fysh said:
			
		

> Yeah, I think the shading's a bit off...the areas where it's light and where it's dark seem like they should be reversed.  The skin on her belly surrounding her arm, for example, should be darker rather than lighter because it casts a shadow.  (also there should be shadow under her breasts ) You should study some pictures with good shading, or even your own face, to see where to put shadows and how strongly (that's how I figure it out.)
> 
> Also, she doesn't really seem anatomically correct (and I don't mean big breasts or anything like that...)  I don't understand why people have a hard time drawing girls.  They're curvy and easy and fun to draw!  But yeah, she looks rather mannish.  Her boobs should be a little lower, and where's her neck?  She looks a little like she's shrugging (and in a position where most people would form a double chin....but I suppose not a hot manga character.)
> 
> ...




Man-m*ade* Tsun*ade*! Fysh knows his stuff.


----------



## awuyzaki (Jan 6, 2007)

hey! wtf!!! can't see a fuk'n thing!!!!


----------



## yuffie97 (Jan 6, 2007)

she looks sort of.......fat <.< and the skin-colour u choiced make it looks like she's sunburned >_>


----------



## Kakuzu (Jan 6, 2007)

Sorry.  This just doesn't light my fire. 

Good job though.


----------



## Mojim (Jan 6, 2007)

Her face looks totally wrong though :S


----------



## fukush (Jan 6, 2007)

Haha, thats some funny shit.


----------



## Orochimaru (Jan 6, 2007)

Awful is an understatement. =/

Keep trying though.


----------



## Dhaos (Jan 6, 2007)

dAnii said:


> Haha, thats some funny shit.




Agreed.


----------



## D?j? Vu (Jan 6, 2007)

LieToMe said:


> Yep well here you go...if I get some positive feed back, I might go and do another character. C & C



please don't do another unless you practice first.

the proportions are off, its sketchy looking, and her fingers look broken


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Jan 6, 2007)

lol not bad, I love transexual too... *reps*


----------



## Hyuuga (Jan 6, 2007)

dAnii said:


> Haha, thats some funny shit.



  I agree with this.


----------

